# Rennspiele spielt man mit Lenkrad und Pedale



## Jolly91 (15. Januar 2018)

Liebe Community,

ich hab echt die Schnauze voll davon in Project Cars 2 mit einem XBOX One Controller in einem Lotus 98T zu sitzen und mit halbgas durch eine Kurve zu fahren, kurz bevor der Turbo mit 6 Bar reinfährt und die Hinterräder bei 170 Sachen durchdrehen. Da hast du keine Chance die Karre wieder einzufangen. Da bist du weg. Ich will da gemütlich durchfahren und die Nadel des Turbos bei 3 Bar halten, und erst nach dem Scheitelpunkt darf die Nadel in Richtung der 6 Bar marschieren. Da verliert man Sekunden. Zumal man kein Gefühl für´s lenken entwickeln kann.

Jetzt ist die Frage was man da nehmen kann. Geben tut´s vieles, aber wenig brauchbares.

Das hier habe ich gefunden.

Logitech G920 Racing Lenkrad Driving Force fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Wheel Stand Pro fur Logitech G29/G920/G25: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Budget ist variabel.


----------



## Kotor (15. Januar 2018)

Hi,

 Lotus 98T = bestes Auto in Assetto Corsa (mM)

- Lenkrad G920 kann man schon nehmen 

- H-Shifter unbedingt Thrustmaster TH8A (Schalthebel, H-Schaltung 7+1 / Sequenziell +/-, PS4 / PS3 / Xbox One / PC): Amazon.de: Games

(Ich setze voraus, das am PC gespielt wird)

Die H-Schaltung von meinem G27 hab ich bereits abgebaut. 

- Pedale: Ich lebe mit meinen G27 Pedalen. G920 Pedale ebenfalls ok. 
- Wheel Stand leider keine Erfahrung, aber bitte keine Stange zw. den Beinen.  Ich hab mir das gespart und habe dafür in eine einwandfreie Cockpit-Ansicht mittels Triple Monitor Setup investiert.

Teurer geht natürlich immer ! (Fanatec, Thrustmaster, Direct Drive, 
AccuForce Direct Drive Force Feedback Steering Systems and Accessories , 
SimSteering FFB System : Leo Bodnar, Simulator Electronics , 
Welcome to SRH - Sim Racing HardwareSim Racing Hardware , 
Cutting Edge Race Simulation Solutions - Heusinkveld )

grüße
kotor


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Januar 2018)

Gespielt wird am PC. i7-3930K @ 4,2Ghz - GTX 980 Ti @ 1.405/3.780mhz @ 60Hz auf einem EIZO EV2736WFS. 

Ich hab das Thrustmaster Ferrari GT Experience vom Keller raufgeholt und getestet. 1. ist es unten bei den Pedalen durchgetreten und zweitens stand es nie gut und rutschte immer weg. Für mich war´s von Anfang an Schrott. Ich hab´s ja auch nicht gekauft. Sonst wärs ja schon wieder so teuer geworden. 

Daher weis ich jetzt nicht wie ich mit der Marke Thrustmaster umgehen soll.


----------



## onlygaming (15. Januar 2018)

Also die neuen Lenkräder wie das TX Wheel oder T300/T500RS sind schon ziemlich gute Teile, am besten ist ohne Frage Fanatec. Nur das will auch bezahlt werden.
Mit einem G920 kann man schon viel anfangen, hab mein G27 seit 2012 die einzigen Mängel die ich bisher hatte:

H Shifter verreckt, musste jetzt den Driving Force Shifter kaufen, die ganzen Tasten die beim G27 Shifter hab ich leider verloren  
Quietschendes Gaspedal: Hab die Pedale auseinandergebaut und konnte das mit ein wenig Öl fixen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Januar 2018)

Ich würde das Spielzeug nicht kaufen. Ich empfehle Fanatec CSW 2.5 mit den CSP 3, kostet zwar etwas (hust ) mehr aber das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## onlygaming (16. Januar 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich würde das Spielzeug nicht kaufen. Ich empfehle Fanatec CSW 2.5 mit den CSP 3, kostet zwar etwas (hust ) mehr aber das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


Ist halt die Frage ob ein "Einsteiger" das so professionell braucht oder ob es ein G920 auch schon tut. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken dieses Jahr zu wechseln bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Januar 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage ob ein "Einsteiger" das so professionell braucht oder ob es ein G920 auch schon tut. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken dieses Jahr zu wechseln bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


Schon richtig. Aber warum eventuell zweimal kaufen? Lieber einmal aber richtig.
Und anscheinend hat er ja von Rennspielen und Autos Ahnung. Ich wusste nicht das der Lotus 98t 6 bar beim Turbo hat...


----------



## onlygaming (16. Januar 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Schon richtig. Aber warum eventuell zweimal kaufen? Lieber einmal aber richtig.
> Und anscheinend hat er ja von Rennspielen und Autos Ahnung. Ich wusste nicht das der Lotus 98t 6 bar beim Turbo hat...


Die Ladedruck Anzeige kann man nicht übersehen 

Er kann ja beides ggf Mal ausprobieren denn warum 600€ ausgeben wenn es auch 200€ tun? Ich verstehe dich auch voll und ganz, bin auf mehreren Messen schon Fanatec Wheels gefahren, echt super. Das McLaren GT3 Wheel ist aber Mal erst Recht der Hammer!

Wie gesagt ich würde beide probieren. Denn das G920 oder ein T500 RS ist auch nicht schlecht, aber im Vergleich zu einem Fanatec einfach "Spielzeug" 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Januar 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Die Ladedruck Anzeige kann man nicht übersehen


Doch kann man, ich schaue auf die Strecke, nicht auf die ganzen Anzeigen.


----------



## onlygaming (16. Januar 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Doch kann man, ich schaue auf die Strecke, nicht auf die ganzen Anzeigen.


Also ich hab die direkt gesehen, ich gucke mir die Autos aber auch genauer an, bzw setze mich mit ihnen auseinander. Also wusste ich viel die Leistung in dem Karren zustande kommt^^ Ladedruck: Viel hilft viel 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Januar 2018)

Das der Lotus viel Power hat wusste ich auch. Aber ich wusste nicht das der 6 Bar Ladedruck hat. 
Aber Fakt ist schon das sich Spiele wie AC, rF2, pCars 1/2, iRacing, Race Room mit Lenkrad/Pedalen besser fahren lässt. Aber es gibt auch Rennspiele die mit Gamepad richtig gut zu fahren sind, Forza Reihe, Codemasters Rennspiele, NFS (falls mal wieder ein gutes kommt)


----------



## onlygaming (16. Januar 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das der Lotus viel Power hat wusste ich auch. Aber ich wusste nicht das der 6 Bar Ladedruck hat.
> Aber Fakt ist schon das sich Spiele wie AC, rF2, pCars 1/2, iRacing, Race Room mit Lenkrad/Pedalen besser fahren lässt. Aber es gibt auch Rennspiele die mit Gamepad richtig gut zu fahren sind, Forza Reihe, Codemasters Rennspiele, NFS (falls mal wieder ein gutes kommt)


Ja ich bin ja relativ "großer" F1 Fan daher setze ich mich halt mit den Autos auseinander bei anderen Serien wüsste ich das auch nicht 

Wie gesagt ich würde es ausprobieren was einem ausreicht....

Ja ein gutes NFS da warten wir jetzt schon seit längerem drauf. Ein Midnight Club wäre auch Mal wieder ganz nett^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Januar 2018)

Ich schau immer auf alles, nach ein paar Runden seh ich dann nur mehr die weißen Linien samt der Curps links und rechts und irgendwann kommt man nicht mehr mit dem Joystick hinterher. 

Das TS500 schaut schon gut aus, vom Budget her passend, das Fanatec hol ich mir dann, wenn mir das TS500 nicht mehr reicht. Irgendwo hab auch ich meine Vernunft.


----------

